# I need Help setting the Apexi SAFC 2 on a CA18DET



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

i friends, I have solved the problem with the fuel leak, It was the injectors that where broken.
I get a set of 4 new Mitsubishi Eclipse turbo (450cc) and I put it in my car, but they are too big 4 the car, so I need a fuel management as the Apexi Safc 2

Tomorrow I will have the Apex, but I Need your help to set it on a car that has the following mods:


Complete Exhaust in 2,5 inch
ECU remmaped
Boost @ 14,5 psi
FMIC
450cc Mitsubishi Eclipse injectors (blue top)
Bigger fuel pump



PLEASE help me to set this Apex, that I really dont know what to do!

Thanx 4 your time guys!


----------



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

BobNissan said:


> .



Somebody??


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BobNissan said:


> Somebody??


Try there:http://forums.********.com/zeroforum?id=126 ! Someone should be able to assist you with your requests.

Dee


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

BobNissan said:


> i friends, I have solved the problem with the fuel leak, It was the injectors that where broken.
> I get a set of 4 new Mitsubishi Eclipse turbo (450cc) and I put it in my car, but they are too big 4 the car, so I need a fuel management as the Apexi Safc 2
> 
> Tomorrow I will have the Apex, but I Need your help to set it on a car that has the following mods:
> ...



Don't forget to install a resistor pack if you go for low impedance injectors(Eclipse are low impedance), get a Mitsubishi, Toyota or a Honda one from a scrap yard.

You will need to remove fuel 370/450 = 82% so remove ~15%

The problem you will get is that the MAF will be maxed out, but the injectors won't so I strongly suggest you to get a Z32 or Q45 MAF.


----------

